# PCD August 12



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Just got the e-mail today.


----------



## Dan8131 (Apr 3, 2007)

Stevarino said:


> Just got the e-mail today.


When should I expect a PCD date to be assigned? My car is about to get on a boat out of Bremerhaven. At what point in the build process did you get your date assigned?


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

My car is an X3 which is of course, made in South Carolina.

My car was done on July 26 and pick up is Aug 12.





Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dan8131 said:


> When should I expect a PCD date to be assigned? My car is about to get on a boat out of Bremerhaven. At what point in the build process did you get your date assigned?


Is yours an ED vehicle? If not, you should already have a PCD date reserved...


----------



## Dan8131 (Apr 3, 2007)

TN_3 said:


> Is yours an ED vehicle? If not, you should already have a PCD date reserved...


No, it's not. My CA is telling me he can't until it's on its way to the U.S. Frustrating!


----------



## Dan8131 (Apr 3, 2007)

Mine is coming from South Africa. It's in Bremerhaven Germany now - after a month on the water from Durban. Hopefully once it's on its way to U.S., they will schedule me.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ah, I thought it was already on its way. Yes, I believe the vehicle has to have an estimated port arrival date before they can schedule PCD, and you won't get that until it leaves Bremerhaven.


----------

